# Bigger K3 Problem...that darn peacock!



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Last evening after using K3 less than 2 hours during the entire day, I pushed the power switch to wake it up from the birds screensaver and...nothing. K3 would not wake up, when I plugged the charger in..nothing, no green light, no amber light. K3 was...dead. 

I called Kindle Support and was transferred to a Kindle Specialist Tech. She had me plug the USB into my laptop to see if the laptop recognized the device. Nope, the laptop did not even recognize my lovely K3.   I told her I was trying hard not to panic and she said she hadn't run out of ideas yet so to wait on the panicking. Techie told me to hold the power switch to the right (which had done nothing before) while she timed it. After quite a few seconds the amber light came on and I continued to hold the switch. The laptop now recognized that K3 was plugged into it and after a couple of minutes I got the tree reset screen and then the USB mode screen. She felt there was a definite software problem somewhere, probably from a corrupted file or book I had downloaded and perhaps it was "stuck" in indexing which would have caused the battery drain on Sat. I needed to delete all the indexing files and let it re-index while charging.  

The tech took me through the deleting procedure and when she realized I had about 500 books on my K3 said she didn't blame me about being ready to panic. With that many books it would probably take 24 hours to re-index but I could still read on it in the meantime. She said Luis (Saturday's Tech.) would be calling me as scheduled on Tuesday.

So, K3 is plugged in while hopefully re-indexing (I haven't checked it yet as it's only been just short of 12 hours since this latest incident.

You know, I'm not superstitious but since I put the Coral Peacock skin on I've had 3 problems (2 with software) after going the 28 days I had my dear K3 problem free. Maybe there is something to the Evil Eye Peacock Curse after all.    At least, thanks to advice from Kindle Chickie, the button problem has been fixed.

Update: 10:45 Monday 10/18

I checked to see how many of my 479 books the K3 has indexed in the last 12 hours...NONE. It says 479 books to be indexed. Kindle Tech says they don't know why and will report to Luis who will call me tomorrow. Shane, the Tech., also said to preserve battery life I need to remove ALL my books to Archives and only have the one book I am reading on my device.

Saturday's problem with the quick battery drain seemed to be fixed after charging for 2 hours. I had no significant battery drain yesterday. I am feeling so frustrated. I'm trying to keep a sense of humor and blame the peacock!


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*Yep definitely the peacocks fault.  I do hope it will get straightened out. Meanwhile sending you supporting vibes in your time of panic. *


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

I told you that the problem could be the indexing of the corrupted book on your device. But have no idea how to check which is which from your 479 library...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Delete off all books and do them one by one. Thats the only way to find out . Maybe even do batches of 5. Then search a string of letters like pppp and it will show the non indexed and see if one is stuck.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I deleted the most recent two books that I downloaded on Oct. 14th.  Then I turned WiFi on and synced it and took it with me with WiFi off as I ran errands.  When I got back the un-indexed books was down from 479 to 314.  I guess it's indexing but slowly now.  I'll update as more info is available.  Thank you for your suggestions.  I'm still open to all advice and info.

I downloaded those books the day after the Peacock skin went on so technically the Peacock could still be responsible for the problems!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DevX said:


> I told you that the problem could be the indexing of the corrupted book on your device. But have no idea how to check which is which from your 479 library...





Atunah said:


> Delete off all books and do them one by one. Thats the only way to find out . Maybe even do batches of 5. Then search a string of letters like pppp and it will show the non indexed and see if one is stuck.


You don't have to delete them all. Check for indexing progress -- search for a nonsense string. When the results come back click the line that says "xxxx not indexed". . . .you'll see a list. . .you can page through and note any titles that are grayed out. Then go to the home page and delete those titles. Then leave it plugged in and see if it gets on with the indexing. This worked for me when I had a stalled index problem when first loading up my K3.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Monday night:  The Kindle Support Tech (level 2) called this afternoon to check how indexing was going.  She had been consulting with the engineers to troubleshoot.  The only got a partial download of my log last night so she tried again today, successfully.  In the meantiime she had me RESTART it and Voila it began to index.  The engineers said it would probably take most of the night to complete the 479 books but by 8:00 it was down to 189 left (it started about 4:30).

Oh and Shane the tech this a.m. was wrong.  Susan was speechless when I told her he said I had too many books (479) on my K3 and it was causing a battery drain.  She said K3 will hold 3500 books and there will never be a battery drain because of the number of books on the device.

Thank you all for the info.  I had started removing the most recent books I purchased thinking one was corrupted and keeping K3 from indexing.  Now that won't be necessary, tho' I will add back the 6 I removed one at a time to be sure of no corruptions.

You've all been so kind, listening to my tale of woe and offering advice.

BTW, I mentioned my curse of the Peacock to Susan and she howled with laughter.    She said she'd share it with the engineers troubleshooting my problems.  At least we were all trying to keep a sense of humor about these glitches.


----------

